# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' star shocked by UK popularity

## Perdita

Neighbours star Imogen Bailey has admitted that she was overwhelmed by the response she got when she visited the UK recently.

The actress, who plays Nicola West on the Aussie soap, interacted with her British fans for the first time when she flew over for a promotional tour in August.

"I felt really proud to be part of something that is so loved," Bailey told the Herald Sun. "I had a little girl run up to me at the airport in Scotland shouting: 'Nicola, Nicola'. She was so excited to meet me, and that was a wonderful feeling. 

"I had more than a few proud Aussie and Neighbours moments in London. My being there made the news, which just goes to show how big Neighbours still is over there."

Bailey has been facing a much different response in Australia recently as her character's behaviour has taken a sinister turn in episodes yet to be broadcast in the UK.

"All actors love to play characters that people have strong feelings towards," she said. "If you are able to evoke passion from a viewer, even if it takes the shape of hate, then you know you are affecting your audience.

"I actually had a lady approach me in the street and say: 'You're doing a great job, because I hate Nicola's guts'. That was a happy day for me."

----------


## Katy

aww, i think its nice when the stars realise that. As to them it is just a job and its important to realise it is well loved.

----------

